# is https://www.online-trends.net/destore/xecuter-sx-pro-os.html legit?



## zerohealinzz (Jun 30, 2018)

i ordered my sx OS license key from https://www.online-trends.net/destore/xecuter-sx-pro-os.html but havent received it yet after 2 days, is this site legit?


----------



## gameboy (Jun 30, 2018)

https://team-xecuter.com/where-to-buy/

you shoulda went with an official seller, but who knows

edit, its an official reseller from germany so most likely yes


----------



## zerohealinzz (Jun 30, 2018)

gameboy said:


> https://team-xecuter.com/where-to-buy/
> 
> you shoulda went with an official seller, but who knows



its on their site, under the germany flag, first option.

edit: it just that they state 6 to 12 hrs delivery, so after two days i expected my order to be completed lol, but i will wait longer.


----------



## marc2j (Jun 30, 2018)

I ordered from Online Trends and it took about half a day for the code to come across to me by email


----------



## SkittleDash (Jun 30, 2018)

Yes, they are good. I got my code from them in a few hours after making the order. I did try R4Card.co.uk. But they were slooooooooow. Funny thing is, it says "No cancellations" on their site about SX OS. But after some back and forth, I got it cancelled. Then I went to Online Trends. Got it cheaper AND faster. Just hope they have it in stock for you.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 30, 2018)

Contrary to popular belief, the forum search function does actually work

https://gbatemp.net/search/72673674/?q=Online+Trends&o=date&c[title_only]=1


----------



## JonoX (Jun 30, 2018)

You can get a code from appledrunk.net instantly with their automated system.


----------



## drake19 (Jun 30, 2018)

Got my licence from this site,it took them 5 hours to send me the code.


----------



## Phex (Aug 5, 2018)

I'm positive it's a scam site, I ordered from there 2 weeks ago, and my Key is invalid. suspect asf. 
sent them an email, doubt they'll get back to me though.


----------



## zerohealinzz (Aug 5, 2018)

Phex said:


> I'm positive it's a scam site, I ordered from there 2 weeks ago, and my Key is invalid. suspect asf.
> sent them an email, doubt they'll get back to me though.



I bought the said SX os license and they delivered, aswell as the sx pro and it got delivered.

I'm sure they will respond to your e-mail, give them time.


----------



## Phex (Aug 5, 2018)

zerohealinzz said:


> I bought the said SX os license and they delivered, aswell as the sx pro and it got delivered.
> 
> I'm sure they will respond to your e-mail, give them time.


I just sent them an email a few hours ago, so hopefully they'll respond by tomorrow, if not this week. slightly annoying.


----------



## Phex (Aug 6, 2018)

Update, they gave me a new key, no questions asked, very happy. Site is most definitely legitimate.


----------



## zerohealinzz (Aug 7, 2018)

Phex said:


> Update, they gave me a new key, no questions asked, very happy. Site is most definitely legitimate.



Im glad everything worked out


----------



## AndySledge (Aug 14, 2018)

Well my SX Pro arrived 10 days later after shipment from them


----------



## lolboy (Aug 14, 2018)

I got mine from online-trends. Mine arrived within 5 days after shipment.


----------

